
SMCprog – First in the World Programming Unit for Apple SMC, EFI BIOS, T2, SSD's - smcprog
https://smcprog.com
======
smcprog
SMCprog is a unique tool for working with Apple products. First of all, we
created this device in order to simplify and speed up the work in our
workshop. SMCprog is able to work with almost all Apple devices - be it an
iPad, iPhone, iMac or Macbook.We paid special attention to SSD hard drives -
SMCprog has the ability to restore damaged SSD drive firmware from Samsung,
Intel, Intenso, Kingston and of course Apple. At the same time, there is no
need to remove the controller chip from the SSD drive board or from the logic
board of the computer (in case the hard disk is soldered on the logic
board).The main and most unique feature of the SMCprog device is its ability
to reprogramm Apple SMC chips and EFI BIOS chips with the ability to
immediately enter the correct Serial Number of the repaired device. An
important addition is worth noting is that all the necessary firmwares are
pre-loaded into the device's memory - select the product, model, enter the
serial number and start the programming process!In the fight for the right to
repair, we could not ignore the function of the co-processor Apple T2, through
which Apple wants to deprive us of this right. We managed to bypass the check
for compatibility and originality of the components performed by the Apple T2
chip. With the help of SMCprog it is possible to completely disable the
compatibility check (if necessary, it can always be enabled again). Now it is
possible to remove EFI Lock password on all models, even with T2 chip.A
rechargeable battery is an important element of any modern portable device.
With the help of SMCprog, it is possible to reset the batteries of the entire
Macbook family to the factory state. This feature allows you to extend the
battery life up to 500 recharge cycles, as well as useful if one or more
battery cells were replaced.For the iPad and iPhone product families, SMCprog
also has a number of useful features, such as checking battery status, LCD
screen testing, and Lightning power meter.Theseare not all the features of
SMCprog - work on improving the device continues. We will continue to improve
and expand the capabilities of our device. Together with the device you get
access to regular software updates.

